# anyone egg shared with cromwell darlington



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

hi all,
was steralized 6yrs ago after my 3rd child born since then been divorced and now with wonderful partner of 4yrs who has no children would dearly love child together. not sure if pregnancy more likely if i went for reversal or ivf with egg share. has anyone any experiences with cromwell darlington or washington think that is bupa washington
thanks


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there!
I have done 2 egg share cycles with London Women's Clinic in Darlington (formerly known as Cromwell!) & cant say a bad word about them.
Every single member of staff is lovely, they all remember you by name & cant do enough to help you through the maze of IF. They've been so supportive towards us & completely different to our previous clinic (which is why we moved clinics!).
I would definately recommend them!
Good luck xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya

I have had 4 cycles at Cromwell in Darlington.  I am a recipient.  I have found the treatment at Cromwell excellent.  The staff are fantastic, the hospital is always clean and hygienic, and Dr Ashour is a lovely man who takes time to explain everything to you and answer all questions.

Good luck with whatever you decide

Love
Tracy


----------



## durhamlass (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently having tx at LWC, Darlington and cannot say a bad word about them. The staff are fantastic and as Lottiemaz says, they all remember you by name. I have just had EC today and the nurses were great. would recommend them

Michelle


----------



## sjames9238 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi 
i egg shared at this clinic, me being the egg sharer. All the staff are excellent and as you can see after our 1st attempt i have just given birth to a gorgeous baby girl

sarah


----------

